# Commuter Service on the FEC?



## steamtrain6868 (Apr 9, 2011)

I Thought that this was a go?http://floridatransportationtoday.t...ail-plods-along-rfp-expected-this-summer.html

http://floridatransportationtoday.typepad.com/florida-transportation-ne/2011/04/first-coast-commuter-rail-plods-along-rfp-expected-this-summer.html


----------



## Anderson (Apr 9, 2011)

This seems to refer to something entirely different than Amtrak service...though I'm left wondering why this isn't simply bundled with SunRail...especially if you sprung for some slightly nicer coaches, I see no reason you couldn't set up a NJ Transit/Clocker-type service between the two areas (and ideally eventually extend it onto Tampa).

And...good grief, I want to throttle the federal bureaucracy for this. 7-13 years? I rather want to use those [bleep]ing EISes as toilet paper.


----------



## battalion51 (Apr 9, 2011)

To quote the linked article: 



> Several years ago, when FEC thought it would be operating Amtrak trains, they installed a second track beside Bowden Yard exclusively for passenger trains, but the trains never came, so the yardmasters use the track to store freight cars. That may yet happen. There is an intiative in the works to make it happen.


So it seems like they're still looking at the FEC/Amtrak option, but nothing is done yet. With Rick Scott as Governor, nothing is sacred. Like I've always said, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 9, 2011)

The linked story has nothing to do with Amtrak running on the FEC; this story is all about commuter service that might one day run on the FEC.

As for why it's not bundled with Sunrail, start with the fact that Jacksonville is many miles away from Orlando. Then add in the fact that JAX doesn't have any concrete plans at all yet for a service, just an outline of an idea. There is no funding in place and I don't even think that they have public transit company setup to oversea things.

Put simply, they are years behind where Orlando is right now.


----------



## rrdude (Apr 9, 2011)

Alan, don't make me spank you. Did you happen to notice who started this thread?


----------



## MattW (Apr 10, 2011)

AlanB said:


> The linked story has nothing to do with Amtrak running on the FEC; this story is all about commuter service that might one day run on the FEC.
> 
> As for why it's not bundled with Sunrail, start with the fact that Jacksonville is many miles away from Orlando. Then add in the fact that JAX doesn't have any concrete plans at all yet for a service, just an outline of an idea. There is no funding in place and I don't even think that they have public transit company setup to oversea things.
> 
> Put simply, they are years behind where Orlando is right now.


Actually Alan, their plans seem to be reasonably solid. Of course, I only have the public information to go on, no behind the scenes stuff. Also, they do have a transit company, JTA: http://jtafla.com/Default.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1

Under their future plans heading, you can find the info on the proposed commuter rail.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 10, 2011)

MattW said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > The linked story has nothing to do with Amtrak running on the FEC; this story is all about commuter service that might one day run on the FEC.
> ...


Good to hear! 

I didn't realize that they were moving a bit faster than I thought, much less that it had been decided to let the JTA handle things.


----------



## jis (Apr 10, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Good to hear!
> 
> I didn't realize that they were moving a bit faster than I thought, much less that it had been decided to let the JTA handle things.


I don't see any evidence that things have moved significantly beyond "We have a dream" stage. Don't get me wrong, being at that stage is way better than not even being there.  I would expect to see more public documentation of concrete plans than I can readily find. Maybe they are hiding somewhere.


----------

